# '73 3.0s FREE for the taking - Good Shape



## aaronrwise (Apr 8, 2007)

Well if it sounds too good to be true.. it usually is. BUT in this case it isn't.

I bought the car in 1994 and it was my first. I did the necessary work to keep it running until I went to college in 1996. It has sat in my parent's yard since then. It gets started a few times a year and moved from time to time.

They have sold their property and are downsizing. *I have until June 15th to have the car leave or the wreckers are coming in.*
I most recently sat in the car on Easter and made a difficult decision to not repair it, but rather move on. I probably should have been commited by the guys in white at that point, but none the less, I'm not keeping the car.

I have a clear title and am willing to GIVE it to anyone who will come get it. It runs (acutally purrs) and the interior is in OK shape (but the clock works!!).

The car is located in Klamath Falls, Oregon.

Let me know if you want the vehicle. First come first served.


----------



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

sent you pm


----------



## Joelhoward (Jun 14, 2007)

*Did anyone take this car?*

Did anyone take this car?


----------



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont think so I pmed him on the first and never got a response back nor has he been online according to his profile.


----------



## E39fosho99 (Jun 13, 2007)

damnit is it still available??


----------

